# Stream fishing 9-10



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I was going to post this in the confidential forum but read one of LOAH's posts in the hotspotting topic that changed my mind (Thanks for the inspiration LOAH). This is one of my favorite little streams to fish and I'd been away far too long. Instead of going hunting again, I figured since I had to pick my daughter up that night in Orem, I'd just hit some old haunts I used to frequent when I lived down there. Went to 6th Water/Diamond Fork and amazingly only saw three other people. Two of them didn't see me and the guy I met back at the lot (sorry you fell in, if you read this) said I'm only the second person he'd seen all week. It was nice, relaxing fishing for smaller cutts and browns until the sun set and the bruisers came out to play. Had to compete with Bessie and family who have reduced some of the shoreline to marshy grassland, but still managed to catch quite a few fish.










I kept fishing along looking for places where there was a little bit of slack water or even just obvious pour-over spots where trout would hide and snatch any little thing floating by. I started off with a spinner (Gold, #2 Mepps Aglia, plain) and the little cutts loved it.










Caught a few browns too but not many of the hogs like I remembered from a few years ago. Here is what I was looking for as I fished along... seems like casts into the foam were always rewarded with that electric shock that runs up the rod when a fish absolutely hammers your lure.










I kept fishing along and eventually as the sun started to set, started getting into some bigger fish. I tossed my plastic minnow into a little pour over, gave it a couple quick jigs and WHAM, rod doubled over in a second. Saw the fish swim straight into a log jam and was worried that the hook was going to pop out. I tested the four pound test line I had on the reel and hoisted the fish up into the little area I was in. Cradled the fish, scrambled to take a couple pictures and then because I wanted fish for the grill at todays Ute tailgate party, dispatched the fish and put it in my pack. It as a beautiful brown with a bit of a hook jaw and the bright strawberry pink spots that I absolutely love on these fish.



















I kept on fishing and began to hurry myself as the sun was going down. I had an end destination in mind so that I could catch a connecting road and hike back to my car. I caught another couple smaller cutts and took them into my pack as well. I was fishing exclusively the minnow now since the sun was going down. The little cutts must have come down from Strawberry or something, but they were everywhere in the stream. Almost every flip into a pool or run was rewarded with at least a hit, if not a fish brought to hand. It was an amazing couple hours once the sun went behind the hill. It was also a bit frustrating as the Gamakatsu hooks I had were not holding fish as well as I hoped. Several times I had my rod just sag with a heavy fish only to feel complete frustration and despair as the fish tossed my lure back at me....It was a roller coaster of emotion... extreme excitement at the take and the "Oh **** " feeling when the lure would pop free.  Still much better than sitting home on the couch. I knew when I got to my exit point that there was a huge pool where I 'd have the chance to catch a real hog brown for the grill so I hurried along and when I reached the spot, was more excited than I'd been all day.... the spot never fails me. I cast out and sure enough, a huge brown was waiting. I had my drag tight and he STILL pulled line off the reel. I reached forward to loosen the drag and once again, the hook popped free. Oh... the misery of a lost fish!! I even saw him come to the surface so my heart sank because I realized what I'd just lost. Oh well, I'm nothing if not stubborn so I cast out once more, working the foam line with a slight jigging action. To my delight, another hit!! This fish dug for the bottom and refused to show itself until I got it withing arms reach. A big cutt! Easily the biggest one I've caught out of the stream. A quick neck breaking shot against a handy boulder and my limit of trout was complete. My friends and I will enjoy some tasty orange trout flesh as appetizers before our "rib cookoff" at the tailgate lot tomorrow.










As I made my way up the hill to the road, I stopped to take in the scenery. The colors are really starting to pop and with the sun setting on the hillsides, it makes for a beautiful setting to finish out the day. I was glad I went fishing instead of hunting yesterday... my soul was refreshed because of it. Its a shame I don't go fishing more often, seems life conspires to keep me from it these days but when I go, its always a memorable event. Hope you liked riding along with me.... I know its been a while since I posted a report. 8)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great times on the water! Thanks much for the report, and don't take so long for the next one... good luck on the hunt as well!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great Report! It sounds like a good time... That brown is a good lookin' fish with nice color. 8) 

Those Gamakatsu hooks are pretty good and sharp. How was the minnow rigged on the hook? maybe that was the part of the problem?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

cool report rat thanks for posting. I have looked everywhere for some fall colors and havent seen any yet up north. those fish sure looked good thats going to make for a killer dinner enjoy.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys... it was a good time. They did taste good and the folks at the tailgate lot really liked the way I grilled them up so they went to good use. Some gal there actually took home the leftovers because she liked it so much. The colors sure were pretty Flydaddy... its just up in the hills west of Strawberry so if you want some good color pics, its a good place to go right now.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report RR always hate the one that got away stories sadly I have many of them to tell. You got to enjoy the utes smack down some MWC bottom feeders and grill up some fish sounds like a good Saturday to me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a fine report RR77.... -O<- 

I'd like to know how you cook them fish...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! It's great that you were able to get out and stomp some ground in an area you've missed for awhile. Looks like a therapeutic day.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good report, good pics. and good job Bud. Glad to see you enjoying some peace and fun. Where's your best "bud", your dog of course. Should have been there to give ya a hard time. Glad to see you posting. I'm one of the folks that if I don't want any hot spotting on my post, I just don't identify the spot, maybe give the general region. If anyone gets on and tries to identify the location, either don1t respond, or call him out for the ***** that he is..  But don't confirm!!! I hope the Mods will be on the outlook for these guys. You might also send a pm to a Mod.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Good report, good pics. and good job Bud. Glad to see you enjoying some peace and fun. Where's your best "bud", your dog of course. Should have been there to give ya a hard time. Glad to see you posting. I'm one of the folks that if I don't want any hot spotting on my post, I just don't identify the spot, maybe give the general region. If anyone gets on and tries to identify the location, either don1t respond, or call him out for the ***** that he is..  But don't confirm!!! I hope the Mods will be on the outlook for these guys. You might also send a pm to a Mod.


Its all good... meant to hit Diamond Fork but ran out of daylight. Thats all 6th water. My buddy Buddy was on injured reserve for this trip. I threw his ball, he ran at an angle into the hallway and banged his hip on the corner of the doorway so he was gimpin around pretty bad so he got to stay home this time. 8) I'm not worried about hot spotters Leaky... this is why this report is where its at. Glad you liked the report... LOAH, it was definitely a therapeutic day on the stream.... I have certainly been missing out.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. I love fishing small streams. :O•-:


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Great pics and a great report. You have a knack for telling a good story 8) 

Thanks for sharing your adventure!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and great photos. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Great Report! It sounds like a good time... That brown is a good lookin' fish with nice color. 8)
> 
> Those Gamakatsu hooks are pretty good and sharp. How was the minnow rigged on the hook? maybe that was the part of the problem?


I had it hooked through the nose, taking the hook back into the body and coming out about a half inch behind the front of the minnow. I thought about just nose hooking it, but was worried that on a hard hit, the plastic would tear and I'd lose a lot of lures that way. I'm thinking about getting some Matzuo hooks because on my jigs I use, they are ridiculously sharp (I've unfortunately tested them on myself too often).

Dagwood, glad you liked the report. LOAH is an inspiration... i don't get to as many cool places as he goes (I have a problem with sticking to familiar spots) but his and Zim's pictorial posts are always fun to read so I'm just following their lead.

45, I actually just take off the head, clean out the fish, take off the pectoral fins and the tail and then season the outside of the fish, season the inside of the fish, wrap in foil and depending on the size of the fish, cook on the grill (high heat) for about ten to fifteen minutes per side. When you peel off the foil, the skin comes with it and usually, the meat will come right off the bones, even the small ones. This time I actually used half slices of lemon stuffed inside the fish with the seasoning and it kept the meat really moist and I'm thinking made the flavor really mild. I'm used to getting some of the fishy trout taste but this time, not much at all... actually got compliments on it. I used different "greens" like basil, rubbed sage and parseley flakes, along with black pepper, lemon pepper and some stuff called John's Seafood Seasoning. Did all four fish flavored differently and my favorite was the big cutt seasoned with lemon pepper seasoning with basil and lemon slices (not wedges, although that might work too).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great time. A nice break from hunting before the real hunt starts up.


----------

